# Chat > Γενικά για το awmn >  Προσφορά Altec Telecoms

## MAuVE

Προφανώς το θέμα είδε την δημοσιότητα στην ενότητα του συλλόγου στην οποία δεν έχω πρόσβαση, ως εκ τούτου αγνοώ τις λεπτομέρειές του.

Θέλω όμως να επισημάνω ότι στη περίπτωση που πρόκειται περί χορηγίας (παροχή χωρίς χρηματικό αντάλλαγμα) θα πρέπει να δημοσιοποιήσετε το γεγονός στο ανοικτό φόρουμ γιατί η δημοσιότητα αποτελεί το μηχανισμό που κινεί τις χορηγίες.

Μην κάνετε το λάθος να μπερδεύετε τις έννοιες της δωρεάς και της χορηγίας.

Για τον δικηγόρο μας (templar) έχω να τον πληροφορήσω ότι ετοιμάζεται νέος νόμος για τις χορηγίες.

----------


## papashark

> Προφανώς το θέμα είδε την δημοσιότητα στην ενότητα του συλλόγου στην οποία δεν έχω πρόσβαση, ως εκ τούτου αγνοώ τις λεπτομέρειές του.


Δεν είναι τίποτα, απλά η ACN αποφάσισε να χρησιμοποιήσει το δίκτυο μας για να πουλήσει το i-call...

Όσοι δεν έχουν πρόσβασει μπορούν να διαβάσουν το σχετικό άρθρο στο news.awmn.org....

----------


## Mick Flemm

Και βεβαίως πριν συζητηθεί το θέμα στον σύλλογο και πριν το ψάξουμε κλπ το "έγκυρο" site βιάστηκε να βγάλει την είδηση. Τελικά ρε παιδιά τι σας ενδιαφέρει (και δεν πάει μόνο στον Papashark αυτό), να βοηθίσετε το δίκτυο ή να κάνετε ο καθένας το κομμάτι του ???

Όσο για το νομικό θέμα κλπ που θήγεις, μάλλον βιάστηκες...



```
From: Vasilios Zarikas
To: [email protected]
Sent: Friday, November 11, 2005 10:48 AM
Subject: FW: 2.4

33296/f300/7-11-05
 

Αγαπητέ κύριε

Σε απάντηση του εισερχόμενου με αριθμ. πρωτ. ΕΕΤΤ 25411/1-9-05 θα θέλαμε να σας πληροφορήσουμε ότι η δημόσια παροχή υπηρεσιών διαδικτύου απαιτεί γενική αδειοδότηση. Είναι δυνατόν όμως το μη κερδοσκοπικό σωματείο σας να έρθει σε εμπορική συμφωνία με έναν πάροχο πρόσβασης στο διαδικτύο ώστε να δώσετε πρόσβαση στα μέλη σας μέσω του ιδίας χρήσης ασύρματου δικτύου του σωματείου σας,. Εναλλακτικά μπορεί να γίνει διαμοιρασμός ADSL σύνδεσης εφόσον αυτό επιτρέπεται από την σύμβαση του αγοράζοντος την σύνδεση ADSL και του τηλεπικοινωνιακού πάροχου της ADSL σύνδεσης.

 
Παραμένουμε στη διάθεσή σας για οποιαδήποτε διευκρίνηση.

Dr. Vasilios Zarikas
National Telecommunications and Post Commission of Greece (EETT)
60 Kifissias Ave.

151 25, Maroussi, Athens, GREECE
Tel.: +30 210 615 1073
Fax: +30 210 610 5049
E-mail: [email protected]
```

Αλήθεια το παραπάνω θα το βάλετε στο news.awmn.org ?

----------


## papashark

> Και βεβαίως πριν συζητηθεί το θέμα στον σύλλογο και πριν το ψάξουμε κλπ το "έγκυρο" site βιάστηκε να βγάλει την είδηση. Τελικά ρε παιδιά τι σας ενδιαφέρει (και δεν πάει μόνο στον Papashark αυτό), να βοηθίσετε το δίκτυο ή να κάνετε ο καθένας το κομμάτι του ???


Προφάνως ο καθένας κάνει το κομάτι του, και πρώτος διδάξας είναι ο σύλλογος. Άλλωστε το ΔΣ δεν βγήκε να το συζητήσει, δεν βγήκε να ζητήσει την άποψη των μελών, απλά το ανακοίνωσε ως οριστικό.

Το "δώρο στην κάλτσα" ετοιμαζόταν πολλές μέρες τώρα, ο nkladakis δεν κρατιόταν για την έκπληξη, ενώ είχε φανεί από το τυχαίο "να φτιάξουμε ένα gateway για το i-call"...

H είδηση είναι αληθινή, άρα έγκυρη, άμα βιαστήκαμε ή όχι, μάλλον πρέπει να το πεις στον σύλλογο, που βιάστηκε ξεχνώντας ότι το θέμα ήταν στην ημερισία διάταξη προηγούμενης ΓΣ.


Τώρα απλά παρακολουθούμε το άνοιγμα των ασκών του αιόλου, αφού επιτρέπουν στην Altec να εκμεταλεύτε εμπορικά το δίκτυο μας, είτε θα μας τραβήξει το αυτί η ΕΕΤΤ (μπορεί να φάμε καμιά καταγγελεία), είτε θα έρθουν και άλλοι να κάνουν εμπορική εκμετάλευση του δικτύου μας....


"ήρθε το τέλος" (?) που λέει και η διαφημιστική καμπάνια της Altec για το i-call.....

----------


## templar

> Για τον δικηγόρο μας (templar) έχω να τον πληροφορήσω ότι ετοιμάζεται νέος νόμος για τις χορηγίες.


Ψάχνοντας το νέο νόμο περί Στρατολογίας κάτι είδα στο internet για το νόμο για τις χορηγίες... Αν τώρα συστάθηκε η νομοπαρασκευαστική επιτρποπή, θα αργήσει να ψηφιστεί.

----------


## papashark

> Όσο για το νομικό θέμα κλπ που θήγεις, μάλλον βιάστηκες...


Δεν βιάστηκα καθόλου, το έχουμε ξανασυζητήσει, και το ΔΣ έχει στήλει και άλλη, νέα επιστολή ζητώντας διευκρινήσεις. Βέβαια ούτε την νέα επιστολή που έστειλαν μας έδειξαν, ούτε τοιχόν απάντηση της ΕΕΤΤ>

Η παροχή υπηρεσιών τηλεφωνίας στην ουσία καταργεί το "ιδίας χρήσης", κάνε μια βόλτα στον κανονισμό της ΕΕΤΤ να διαβάσεις το περιορισμό.

Ακόμα η απάντηση της ΕΕΤΤ μιλάει για το *δίκτυο του συλλόγου*, και όχι για ολόκληρο το δίκτυο. Μιλάει είτε για τον κόμβο του συλλόγου και τώρα και της acn είτε για 120 άτομα από 280ΒΒ/500clients (αφού βέβαια ο πρόεδρος αποδεχθεί την ευθύνη για όλους τους κόμβους που πλέον θα ανοίκουν στον σύλλογο)....

----------


## MAuVE

> Αν τώρα συστάθηκε η νομοπαρασκευαστική επιτρποπή, θα αργήσει να ψηφιστεί.


Εχει δρόμο ακόμη, αλλά είναι στις προτεραιότητες του ΥΠΠΟ.

----------


## dti

> Δεν είναι τίποτα, απλά η ACN αποφάσισε να χρησιμοποιήσει το δίκτυο μας για να πουλήσει το i-call...


Γιατί δεν έλεγες το ίδιο και για την προσφορά της Vivodi προ διετίας;
Να σου τη θυμίσω; 30% έκπτωση στις adsl συνδέσεις και 5% στο κόστος των υπεραστικών κλήσεων και προς κινητά τηλέφωνα, για τα μέλη του Συλλόγου...

Όπως εξυπηρετηθήκαμε τότε (προσωπικά είμαι ακόμη πελάτης της Vivodi), έτσι και τώρα, όσοι θέλουν, αν τους συμφέρει, αν η ποιότητα της υπηρεσίας είναι ικανοποιητική, αν θέλουν, θα κάνουν χρήση της συγκεκριμένης υπηρεσίας για κάλυψη δικών τους αναγκών.

----------


## papashark

Ουδεμία σχέση το ένα με το άλλο Δαμιανέ.

Μην προσβάλεις την νοημοσύνη του κόσμου.

H vivodi έκανε μια προσφορά που ο καθένας την αγόραζε σπίτι του, καθόλα νόμιμα, μέσω του χαλκού του πΟΤΕ.

Η Altec μόλις απόκτησε το Αltec Wireless Metropolitan Network...

Kαμία σχέση.....

----------


## dti

Εσύ προσβάλεις τη νοημοσύνη μας με τις αλλοπρόσαλλες θέσεις σου...

Όπως κάνουν προσφορές και διάφοροι έμποροι στα μέλη του awmn, διοργανώνοντας ομαδικές παραγγελίες μέσα από το forum οι ίδιοι για το μαγαζί τους  ::  , κάτι που καθιερώθηκε με δική σου προτροπή και υποστήριξη εδώ κι ένα χρόνο, έτσι και η Altec έκανε μία προσφορά - χορηγία προς τα μέλη του Συλλόγου (τα οποία είναι επώνυμα, συγκεκριμένα, υπαρκτά...). 
Όσοι από αυτούς θέλουν, μπορούν να κάνουν χρήση της υπηρεσίας που προσφέρθηκε και να γλυτώσουν κάποια χρήματα με καθ' όλα νόμιμο τρόπο. 

Το να καταντήσεις να υπερασπίζεσαι τον πΟΤΕ, αυτό είναι το άκρο άωτο της ξεφτίλας...  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

> Η χορηγία του Icall έχει ως εξής: μέσω του Internet μπορούμε να γραφτούμε σε έναν φορέα VoIP π.χ. Skype, VoipBuster κτλπ. *Για όσους επιλέξουν να χρησιμοποιήσουν αυτήν την υπηρεσία η Altec δεν θα χρεώνει το Bandwidth για την χρήση VoIP στα χορηγούμενα 2Mbps.*
> 
> Δηλαδή αν μέσω Ιντερνετ δρομολογούμε 3Mbps 1,5 προς Ιντερνετ και *1,5 προς Icall to 1,5 Mbpw του Icall* δεν θα συνυπολογίζεται στην χορηγούμενη γραμμη (2Μbps) του Ιντερνετ.. Τώρα όσων αφορά την νομιμότητα της χρήση μίας υπηρεσίας μέσω Ιντερνετ θα πρέπει να δούμε κατά πόσο νόμιμη είναι και η χρήση του Skype - online shops κτλπ.


Για να καταλάβω γιατί νομιζω υποτιμάτε την νοημοσύνη μας...

Η συνδεση των μελών με το i-call θα γίνεται μέσω του AWMN. Όχι μέσω του internet. Σωστά;

*
ΤΙ ΕΝΝΟΕΙΣ ΔΕ ΘΑ ΜΑΣ ΧΡΕΩΝΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΚΙΝΗΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΙCALL ΠΡΟΣ ΤΟ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ;* Ότι οι κλήσεις θα είναι δωρεάν; 

Γιατί αν εννοείς ότι δεν θα μας χρεώνει για την κίνηση του i-call που περνάει από τους κόμβους μας τότε είναι η ήλιθιότερη συμφωνία που έχω ακούσει ποτέ στη ζωή μου!




> Μα φυσικά είναι εμπορική δραστηριότητα από μεριά της ACN , αυτό δεν σημαίνει όμως ότι είναι από μεριά του awmn ... κανένας δεν κερδίζει εδώ από αυτήν.


Συμφωνούμε λοιπόν όλοι ότι είναι μία εμπορική δραστηριότητα; Έεε;

----------


## argi

Εννοεί ότι το traffic προς icall δεν θα προσμετράται στο bw των 2MBit που παρέχεται μέχρι του ορίου των 2 Mbit αν κατάλαβα καλά...

Σου λέει λοιπόν... κάνεις inet traffic...ΟΚ το μετράω στα 2ΜBit
κάνεις icall traffic μέσω του inet? Δεν το υπολογίζω στα 2ΜΒit Που σου δίνω...




> Γιατί αν εννοείς ότι δεν θα μας χρεώνει για την κίνηση του i-call που περνάει από τους κόμβους μας τότε είναι η ήλιθιότερη συμφωνία που έχω ακούσει ποτέ στη ζωή μου!


Ή κάτι δεν κατάλαβες καλά (οπότε λογικό είναι να σου μοιάζει ηλίθιοτατο...--> GIGO...) ή δουλευόμαστε γιατί εγώ ποτέ δεν άκουσα κάτι τέτοιο...




> [quote:f1920]Μα φυσικά είναι εμπορική δραστηριότητα από μεριά της ACN , αυτό δεν σημαίνει όμως ότι είναι από μεριά του awmn ... κανένας δεν κερδίζει εδώ από αυτήν.


Συμφωνούμε λοιπόν *όλοι* ότι είναι μία εμπορική δραστηριότητα; Έεε;[/quote:f1920]

Πάντα το ίδιο λάθος... η άποψη του ενός επάγεται σε καθολική αλήθεια... Εν πάσει περιπτώσει όχι δεν συμφωνούμε όλοι...

@rg!

----------


## blizardbill

> Συμφωνούμε λοιπόν όλοι ότι είναι μία εμπορική δραστηριότητα; Έεε;


Εγώ πάντως συμφωνώ ... και όλο το awmn είναι μια "εμπορική δραστηριότητα" για τις εταιρίες hardware, που όποιος θέλει να μπει τις πληρώνει.

Χρησιμοποιούμε χωρίς κόμπλεξ ότι είναι για καλό, και δεν μας επηρεάζει ούτε αλλοιώνει τον ερασιτεχνικό χαρακτήρα του δικτύου .

----------


## Acinonyx

> κάνεις icall traffic μέσω του inet? Δεν το υπολογίζω στα 2ΜΒit Που σου δίνω...


Τι σημαίνει αυτό ρε παιδιά; Τι κίνηση i-call μπορείς να κάνεις από internet;

----------


## spirosco

Aυτο που σου δινει ειναι το μεσο προσβασης για να κανεις/δεχεσαι κλησεις.
Αν εκανες εγγραφη σε αυτη την υπηρεσια οπως και σε οποιαδηποτε παρομοια, θα χρειαζοσουν και τουλαχιστον μια dialup γραμμη για να κανεις και να δεχεσαι κλησεις.
Αυτο σου προσφερει. Εκει που θα πληρωνες με χρωνοχρεωση την dialup, μας δινει 2mbits για να περναει απο εκει το voip traffic.

Υπο αυτο το πρισμα εγω οταν κανω awmn voip calls π.χ. στον sokratisg, εκμεταλευομαι τον κομβο του sw1hfq κι ολους τους ενδιαμεσους για να περασει τo traffic μου.
Με χρεωνει καποιος απο αυτους για το traffic μου? οχι.
Αυτο κανει η altectelecoms.

Ας με διορθωσει καποιος αν δεν καταλαβα καλα.

----------


## blizardbill

> Τι σημαίνει αυτό ρε παιδιά; Τι κίνηση i-call μπορείς να κάνεις από internet;


Φαντάσου ότι κάποιος προσφέρει δωρεάν μια γραμμή ιντερνετ κανονική 2mbs, αλλά αν γίνετε μέσο αυτής χρήση i-call 1MBs αυτόματα η γραμμή θα μεγαλώσει και θα γίνει 3mbps για αυτό το διάστημα .

----------


## Acinonyx

> *Aυτο που σου δινει ειναι το μεσο προσβασης για να κανεις/δεχεσαι κλησεις.
> Αν εκανες εγγραφη σε αυτη την υπηρεσια οπως και σε οποιαδηποτε παρομοια, θα χρειαζοσουν και τουλαχιστον μια dialup γραμμη για να κανεις και να δεχεσαι κλησεις.*
> Αυτο σου προσφερει. Εκει που θα πληρωνες με χρωνοχρεωση την dialup, μας δινει 2mbits για να περναει απο εκει το voip traffic.
> 
> Ας με διορθωσει καποιος αν δεν καταλαβα καλα.





> Γιατί αν εννοείς ότι δεν θα μας χρεώνει για την κίνηση του i-call που περνάει από τους κόμβους μας τότε είναι η ήλιθιότερη συμφωνία που έχω ακούσει ποτέ στη ζωή μου!


Ας σε διορθώσει κάποιος γιατί στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση *το μέσο πρόσβασης είναι το AWMN*.




> Υπο αυτο το πρισμα εγω οταν κανω awmn voip calls π.χ. στον sokratisg, εκμεταλευομαι τον κομβο του sw1hfq κι ολους τους ενδιαμεσους για να περασει τo traffic μου.
> Με χρεωνει καποιος απο αυτους για το traffic μου? οχι.
> Αυτο κανει η altectelecoms.


Η altec είναι ο τελευτάιος κρίκος προς το i-call. Πριν φτάσει εκεί θα περάσει απο 5-10 κόμβους η κλήση.

Ο Νικήτας το εμφανίζει σαν ΚΑΤΟΡΘΩΜΑ που δεν χρεωνόμαστε για το bandwidth που παρέχουν οι 5-10 κόμβοι του AWMN!

Αντιθέτως ξεχνάει τελείως την αφιλεκρδή προσφορά των 5-10 κόμβων προς την altec που της παρεχει το μέσο για να κάνουν κλήσεις οι πελατες της.

----------


## argi

> Ο Νικήτας το εμφανίζει σαν ΚΑΤΟΡΘΩΜΑ που δεν χρεωνόμαστε για το bandwidth που παρέχουν οι 5-10 κόμβοι του AWMN!


Aυτό τώρα που το είδες? εκτός αν δίαβάζουμε άλλο forum???
Μπορείς να κάνεις quote που ακριβώς το λεει αυτό? ίσως να εννοείς κάτι που εκφραστικά δεν καταλαβαίνω...

@rg!

----------


## spirosco

> Ο Νικήτας το εμφανίζει σαν ΚΑΤΟΡΘΩΜΑ που δεν χρεωνόμαστε για το bandwidth που παρέχουν οι 5-10 κόμβοι του AWMN!
> 
> Αντιθέτως ξεχνάει τελείως την αφιλεκρδή προσφορά των 5-10 κόμβων προς την altec που της παρεχει το μέσο για να κάνουν κλήσεις οι πελατες της.


Ο Νικητας εμφανιζει ισως ως κατορθωμα το οτι αρκετος κοσμος θα γλυτωσει dialup και λοιπες συνδεσεις για να κανει/δεχεται κλησεις.
Εχεις εμμονη παντως με το μεσο. Σαν *αφετετρια η τερματισμο δεν θες να το δεις*  :: 
Δικαιωμα σου φυσικα. 

Εννοειται πως θα περασει το traffic απο 5-10 κομβους του awmn για να φτασει στο gw (altectelecoms).
Οπως σου εγραψα και στο παραδειγμα, και σημερα περναει απο 5-10 κομβους το voip traffic.
Δεν γλυτωνω χρηματα εγω κι ο καθενας που κανει voip calls over awmn απο το να χρησιμοποιουσε π.χ. το κινητο? Μηπως να το κοψουμε κι αυτο το traffic?
Κι απο τους κομβους μας περναει inet traffic (proxies κλπ), να το κοψουμε λοιπον για να μην τα κονομαει καποιος isp?

που θες να καταληξεις τελικα?
για να μην το κουραζουμε, εννοειται πως αν δεν θες να περασει καποιο traffic απο τον κομβο σου, τοτε δεν μπορει να σε κατηγορησει κανεις.
Ας αφησουμε ομως αυτα τα γραφικα περι ξεπουληματος.

----------


## jabarlee

κάτι που έγραψα και στο forum του συλλόγου:



> Μια παρατήρηση για το i-call που πριν λίγο σκέφτηκα ότι ίσως να μην είναι κατανοητό από όλους:
> 
> *Από τη στιγμή που ένας συνδρομητής του icall από το AWMN, κάνει χρήση των επι-πληρωμή υπηρεσιών, εκμεταλλευόμενος τη wireless σύνδεσή του, αυτό συνιστά εμπορική παροχή υπηρεσιών (και μάλιστα τηλεπικοινωνιακών) στους 2,4 & 5GHz*
> Γιατί:
> *Η σύνδεση του πελάτη προς τον πάροχο είναι αμιγώς ασύρματη, και γίνεται όχι μόνο εις γνώση, αλλά και με προτροπή του τελευταίου.*
> 
> Αυτό για να μη γίνεται σύγκριση με τη χρήση άλλων υπηρεσιών (skype, voipbuster κ.τ.λ.) μέσω proxies επι πληρωμή, *όπου όμως ο πάροχος δεν έχει ασύρματη σύνδεση με τον πελάτη*

----------


## nvak

Αγαπητοί moderators όταν ένα τοπικ εξελίσεται σε ατέρμονα διάλογο μεταξύ 4 ατόμων μάλλον πρέπει να κλειδώνεται (τις απόψεις των κυρίων τις ξέρουμε)  ::

----------


## sotiris

Παιδια σε λιγο εχουμε Νεα Χρονια....στην Αυστραλια/Κινα/ιαπωνια/κλπ ηδη είναι στο 2006....ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΤΕ ΣΑΣ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ...μια λυση θα ηταν να κλειδωθουν μεχρι αυριο το πρωι τα Threads που προκαλουν τσακωμους (δεν ειναι και πολλα, το τωρινο θεμα ειναι το icall).

----------


## andreas

το ξερουμε (απο χθες το συζηταμε) , ετσι γινεται στα σοβαρα forum αλλα εδω αμφοτερες οι πλευρες θα μας κατηγορησουν για φασιστοειδη!

ωστοσο αυτο ερχομουν να κανω  ::  ::  ::  ::  (μετα απο συζητηση με socrates)

----------


## andreas

## moderated :: andreas # Στο τοπικ ανακυκλωνονται συνεχως οι ιδιες προτασεις/ιδεες και ετσι οδηγειται σε flame. Ευχαριστουμε κυριοι για τις συμμετοχες σας!
Κλειδωνεται! ## 


Καλη χρονια

----------

